# Anyone got the All the Aires france 4th edition? Review?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,


Have any of you got the 4th edition of the "All the Aires France" Book yet?

If so is there much difference to the 3rd edition?  Is it worth upgrading from the 3rd Edition?

Have they made the numbers more sequential instead of random? (i.e are the one's in the same area numbered likewise)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

:wink: let it be known that it might make a nice Christmas present. Up grading from 2nd edition though. 

Have a look at vicarious books website it usually says the number of aires added since the last edition. I seem to remember that the first lots of the new edition were not going to be dispatched until the 14th (tomorrow)

Dick


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I have had an email this morning that suggests my copy has been despatched today.
p-c


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> :wink: let it be known that it might make a nice Christmas present. Up grading from 2nd edition though.
> 
> Dick


Snap :wink:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Same here


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't received an email


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have just ordered a copy as it looks like they have revised the layout and added 700+ more Aires.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Got my email aswell I will be using my book in 3 weeks time cant wait .


Paul


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ours arrived yesterday!!!!!- it is a present for the father-in-law as he was always borrowing our 3rd edition. Only had a quick glance last night but all the aires seem to be numbered sequentially into areas rather than randomly as in the 3rd edition. Also ordered the map as it easier to glance at aires near routes and towns that you want to visit. All wrapped up and under the tree now so looking forward to "borrowing" it for our hols in August!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Now received the email, so it is on it's way and for £17.57. It now costs £19.99. Both prices are without the extra map, which I don't need!


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Received mine today. Also upgrading from second edition.

Certainly loads and loads more aires listed and the numbering makes much more sense. Still a bit of jumping around but huge improvement.

Missed the area map at the start of each section - the maps are all now at the front of the book so you have to flip back and forwards alot (might have been like this in the 3rd ed?). Also felt the paper quality has reduced a lot from edition 2. Not sure how much use it will stand before there is damage to the pages.

Can't wait to get over the channel to check it out.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

got mine today seems much better numbered /laid out

cant wait to try it out

john


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

got email first thing then got book 1st post about 2pm better with separate map would prefer small map in front of each section,found the old book a pain keep going back to the front of the book to look at the map 

joe 

ps looks like all new photos


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got mine today , have had one before so can`t compare. But it looks good 

Gary


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gj1023 said:


> Got mine today , have had one before so can`t compare. But it looks good
> 
> Gary


Something is wrong here  you ordered 5 minutes after me and you got yours first :x :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Didn't you pay 2 pence either less or more than me :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Puts me in a bit of a predicament. I don’t know if the loved one who I gave my wish to has ordered it yet. But I’ve just had a marketing email from vicarious books. They are closing for Christmas tomorrow! Do I destroy the magic and say “have you done it yet?” 

We sail through the tunnel on the 3rd and leave home on the 30th!!

Dick


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Grath said:


> gj1023 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today , have had one before so can`t compare. But it looks good
> ...


Lol maybe I had a faster donkey bringing mine. 2P more I think

Good read for a virgin, paper seems a bit thin though

Gary


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gj1023 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > gj1023 said:
> ...


Ahr, just noticed. Your donkey does not have as far to travel :lol: :lol: 
Kent / Staffordshire :lol:

or you have a bigger carrot. :lol:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Received mine today, Ive not had a good look but the layout looks good also like the map .


Paul


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've not received an email yet never mind the book!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> I've not received an email yet never mind the book!!


No carrots for the donkey or snail mail :lol:

Ours has just arrived and I had an idea :idea: 
Mrs G uses it, so it can be another Christmas present :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit off topic, but some members may be interested in a road atlas of France with very strong laminated pages, also from Vicarious. 

Not cheap, but very clear and easy to read - just like a high quality glossy photograph. Very strong too, and the pages are far easier to turn than some spiral bound books.

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Better thn the Frech one?*

Hi,
How does the English version compare with the French one?
We get ours from the firs Hyper on route at half the price and the French one has always had a lot more content

Ray

PS 2013 France Road Atlas Michelin Laminated is only £13 inc P+P from Amazon
R


----------

